
Ask HN: Paypal sucks! Should I start a LLC in the US to be able to use Stripe? - codequeen
Hello there,<p>I have a predicament and would like to hear what you think about it.<p>I&#x27;m a freelance frontend developer based in a third world country and the only ways I have to get paid by my clients are Paypal, Transferwise or Wire Transfer.<p>Here are my issues with those 3:<p>- Paypal withdrawals take 4-5 days to arrive in my bank account and they charge $10&#x2F;witdhrawal. Their fees are also 5.4% for my country and, as you most know, their support sucks.<p>- Transferwise is awesome but I have gotten some pushback from my clients with this method since a lot of them want to use their credit card&#x2F;PayPal to pay me.<p>- Wire transfers are too expensive for me and my customers.<p>After some research, the only solution I see is to open an LLC in the US and travel there to open a bank account (which I can do) and use the new company info to open the Stripe account.<p>I tried Stripe Atlas but they rejected me because it looks like I posed a financial risk to their banking partners (that&#x27;s what they said).<p>What do you guys think about it? Would it be worth it to go through all this hassle just to use Stripe? I keep fearing the day when PayPal freezes my account for no apparent reason (I have heard stories...) and I lose my only way of getting paid.
======
patio11
(I work on Stripe Atlas.)

Would you mind sending us an email? We'll see what we can do.

~~~
codequeen
Just filled your support contact form. Thank you for taking a note of this!

